# need help to stock the tank....



## tank99 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all!

I have a 35 Gallon tank with only 2 fish. I have 5'' blood parrot, and 4" convict (male). I was looking to stock the tank. I would like to get yellow lab 5", red devil 4", green terror 3" or Gourami. Please help me decide what new addition to the tank I should get?

What is the fair market price for this fishes?

Thnx in advance.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I think you are being a little ambitious with your fish selection. All of these fish with the exception of the convict will grow to about 9in. These are all chiclids and territorial. The footprint of the 35g tank does not support the territorial needs of these guys. They will end up fighting and the most dominant one will rule and the rest will be hurt or die of stress.
I would suggest a larger tank or reconsider your mix of chiclids. Africans will work with plenty of rock cover.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Moon. I'd advise against mixing central american cichlids, African cichlids and gouramis. The fish you mention all have quite different territorial, feeding and water chemistry needs (despite being, for the most part, cichlids). In the relatively confined space of a 35 gallon aquarium, that mix would be a disaster.

I'd suggest looking at Paul Loiselle's book about cichlids (The Cichlid Aquarium, Tetra Press ISBN 1564651460) as it is an excellent reference and a wonderful entry into the world of cichlids.

Dominic


----------



## tank99 (Feb 4, 2007)

*thnx*

Thank you members for all your feedback. I guess I will have to do more research before I introduce more fish to my tank. Other thing is that my blood parrot and convict may be getting ready to spawn.

Thnx again for all your advise.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

That will be an interesting combination. Curious to see what the fry will look like.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can they spawn?  Let us know if they do.

Gouramis are out with the fish you are thinking of and I would also say there won't be room in the tank for all of them.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a female convict who lived in my turtle tank and would spawn continuously, alone. She'd guard the eggs, push the turtles away, and eventually eat the eggs when it was obvious they weren't going to hatch.

Given the already messed up ancestry of the parrot, who knows what will happen.


----------



## tank99 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Update.....*

Just an update guys....

NO Go...the eggs were just eaten by the parents..... NO fry....

I have had mixed opinions on this reunion of convict and blood parrot. I know many ppl dont like the hybrids.

Interms of new fish i just got a small Firemouth Cichlid, and its doing very well in the tank.

Again thnx for all your help guys..keep up the good work.....


----------

